#ubuntu-lb 2010-12-27
<ghantoos> marahib
<ghantoos> (from lebanon)
<youssefchaker> marahib
<youssefchaker> (from VA)
<youssefchaker> :P
<Armageddon> ghantoos, you in leb ? :/
<Armageddon> ghantoos, don't tell anyone that you are coming ! thanks a lot !
<youssefchaker> Armageddon: didn't he send an email??
<youssefchaker> i thought i saw one to the mailing list
<Armageddon> wasn't him :/
<Armageddon> that was daniel holbach
<Armageddon> his name is dani sufi !
<Armageddon> oh
<Armageddon> that ghantoos' name is not dani :/
<Armageddon> besides if he did I didn't get it
#ubuntu-lb 2010-12-28
<rapacity> Armageddon: there are 2 danis
<rapacity> they are independant entites existing seperately from each other
<Armageddon> no
<rapacity> both posessing bodies of their own
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> I know
<rapacity> oh?
<Armageddon> I noticed
<rapacity> tell me O wise Armageddon
<rapacity> tell me what you noticed :p
<Armageddon> I know that Dani is Dani Sufi
<rapacity> how did you know that they have seperate bodies?
<Armageddon> the one that sent the email is Daniel !
<Armageddon> there is a different
<Armageddon> difference*
<rapacity> I have spent years researching this subject
<Armageddon> its easy
<rapacity> I am a lead researcher in the field
<Armageddon> besides, compengi doesn't say marhaba ! :p
<rapacity> you mean pengimoc ?
<rapacity> well yes clearly
<rapacity> I propose some entity, *other than myself ofc*
<Armageddon> yes
<rapacity> send an email to the mailing list
<Armageddon> :p
<rapacity> detailing a meet up
<rapacity> perhaps someone as wise as yourself
<rapacity> O Great Armagedoon
<Armageddon> lol
<Armageddon> no wat
<rapacity> O Holy and Wise Armagedoon
<Armageddon> way
<Armageddon> you know I can't hold meetings now
<Armageddon> not at this moment
<rapacity> ah well
<rapacity> you have failed these 2 danis!
<rapacity> surely they will be in despair!
<Armageddon> lol
<Armageddon> good for them
<rapacity> without this quest you cannot get your 512 exp and 96 gold
<compengi> marhaba!
<Armageddon> shut up
#ubuntu-lb 2010-12-30
<compengi> hi Armageddon
<compengi> marhaba :D
<Armageddon> ahla 3antar
<Armageddon> kifo el compengi ?
<compengi> meshil hal
<Armageddon> good
<compengi> kifo Armageddon
<compengi> lol
<Armageddon> so what's up ?
<compengi> nothing much
<compengi> family and so
<Armageddon> cool
<compengi> you
<Armageddon> nothing much
